# Took a chainsaw to these bees!!!



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Video speaks for itself.


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to video I enjoyed watching!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

amk said:


> Thanks for taking the time to video I enjoyed watching!


Amk, you are more than welcome! And positive comments are always welcomed! Never are negative comments allowed and will result in the immediate blocking of your accounts!


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

That is a VERY COOL video, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Hogback Honey said:


> That is a VERY COOL video, thanks so much for sharing.


Thanks! 

But I just have to know, would you have used the vacuum at that point or smoke them?


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

I’m attempting a forced abscond from a hole in a pine tree. I won’t be able to get comb out would you recommend I get some brood from one of my hives and stage box next to entrance or just put the box with empty frames.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

PatBeek said:


> Thanks!
> 
> But I just have to know, would you have used the vacuum at that point or smoke them?


Sorry, but I'm too much of a novice to give you an informed opinion. I've NEVER collected an open swarm, let alone a cut out. I think you did the right thing, at least from the video it looks like you did. Patience pays off, looks like.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

amk said:


> I’m attempting a forced abscond from a hole in a pine tree. I won’t be able to get comb out would you recommend I get some brood from one of my hives and stage box next to entrance or just put the box with empty frames.


Believe it or not I'm highly skeptical of doing force absconds. What I did inside that tree was not technically a force abscond because I had a lot of access to the inner core of the colony. If I were you, I would do a trap out. Here's a video of a tree trap out or two I recently set up.






https://youtu.be/K4S3-yPChyM


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

But yes, I would give them brood supplies, food supplies and eggs and larvae to get them off the ground properly and be able to build a new queen if they need to.


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

I watched another video of yours where you got some out of a wall. Trap outs I’ve done but I need these bees out in a day they are stinging people.


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

I like happy endings. Thank you!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

amk said:


> I watched another video of yours where you got some out of a wall. Trap outs I’ve done but I need these bees out in a day they are stinging people.


I hated that wall. That experience is one of the main reasons I hate doing forced absconds, lol.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

sjj said:


> I like happy endings. Thank you!


:banana::banana:


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

I guess you never can tell in videos but it seemed like it went pretty smoothly haha


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Awesome vid Pat. Thanks!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Fivej said:


> Awesome vid Pat. Thanks!


I'm so very happy to be able to entertain like this. However, my apologies for not including a "REUNITED" section in this video because I didn't use a vacuum cleaner this time around.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks again for posting more videos Pat! I do a lot of bee trees myself, would you agree the bees aren't at all the dangerous part of the job?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Slow Drone said:


> Thanks again for posting more videos Pat! I do a lot of bee trees myself, would you agree the bees aren't at all the dangerous part of the job?


The bees are the easy part in these situations! You can hear it in my voice before I began sawing that I was not looking forward to that operation, and it was very difficult to do. Every inch of my clothing was totally drenched early on in this operation.....not by blood, LOL, but by sweat.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Got that right Pat I can surely relate to the drenching! The worst ones are the potential or inevitable roll overs, I use chains and a come along to try to hinder that fiasco.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Slow Drone said:


> Got that right Pat I can surely relate to the drenching! The worst ones are the potential or inevitable roll overs, I use chains and a come along to try to hinder that fiasco.


Yes and there were situations with cutting into that tree where it would have been very convenient to stand on top of it to get a better angle, but I wasn't going to even begin to attempt something so stupid.


----------

